

Bangalore HN Meetup | Thursday - sharan
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=195927667126151

======
noufalibrahim
Location: Coffee Day Indiranagar 100 ft. Road Bangalore, India

Time: 1830 to 2130 (Thursday, June 30)

~~~
noufalibrahim
Here's the link to to the Hackernewsers meetup page
<http://www.hackernewsers.com/meetups/11.html>

------
bhattisatish
Pray where and when? I don't have a facebook account.

